# This sound about right? gonna be first time with DNP



## lfod14 (Jul 23, 2022)

So I've been reading the thread for a while, I feel I got a good hold on stuff more or less, but wanted to double check before I made the idiot screwing up DNP list. Right now I'm floating around 225lbs, I (should be) around 10%BF, last DEXA had me a little over 11% and I've leaned down a little. From what I'm seeing the powder is the better way to go, and when it's crystal you dose a little higher? Seems 200mg is the "normal" dose daily. Wasn't planning to run it for long, thinking like 2 weeks? I know the gym will suffer, as will I. It seems eating real low carb is the way to go when on it? Also, I'm reading I should be upping calories when on it? It's there a typical % or amount you guys usually go with?

What really gets me is how many seem to say that DNP is way better deal than Clen from a safety standpoint, I've run a LOT of Clen over the years.... I knew about the heart stuff but always seemed it was more debated than anything, either way that's out for good now. Was also always big on T3, although I feel it doesn't pull it off me like it used to.

So TL;DR: 200mg/day for a 225lb dude seem about right for a first run? I know there's a vitamin it depletes and should be supplemented in a little heavy? I know I read that somewhere in here but can't find it now.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 23, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> So I've been reading the thread for a while, I feel I got a good hold on stuff more or less, but wanted to double check before I made the idiot screwing up DNP list. Right now I'm floating around 225lbs, I (should be) around 10%BF, last DEXA had me a little over 11% and I've leaned down a little. From what I'm seeing the powder is the better way to go, and when it's crystal you dose a little higher? Seems 200mg is the "normal" dose daily. Wasn't planning to run it for long, thinking like 2 weeks? I know the gym will suffer, as will I. It seems eating real low carb is the way to go when on it? Also, I'm reading I should be upping calories when on it? It's there a typical % or amount you guys usually go with?
> 
> What really gets me is how many seem to say that DNP is way better deal than Clen from a safety standpoint, I've run a LOT of Clen over the years.... I knew about the heart stuff but always seemed it was more debated than anything, either way that's out for good now. Was also always big on T3, although I feel it doesn't pull it off me like it used to.
> 
> So TL;DR: 200mg/day for a 225lb dude seem about right for a first run? I know there's a vitamin it depletes and should be supplemented in a little heavy? I know I read that somewhere in here but can't find it now.


Dosage seems reasonable also length. I would not go longer than 2 weeks and also keep it at 200 mg. I have seen too many people not see the results as quick as expected, up the dose and then regret it.
Remember, its a cumulative effect. Stay at the same dose for the 2 weeks and see how that treats you. You should see a difference.  Be prepared to be hotter than a mfer and tired.
IMO, you picked the wrong time of year to start DNP. Winter would be better but above is my advice if you start now.


----------



## Parade (Jul 23, 2022)

I like crystal. I’d recommend taking 1 cap a day for 4-5 days. Then going to 2 caps for another 12-13 days.

avoid carbs around bedtime or your bedding will be a slip n slide.

ive done as much as 600mg to 750mg/day and have concluded the misery isn’t worth the extra calories burned. IMO 400-500mg is plenty.

don’t judge how effective it was until 6 days after you take your last cap. And you’re going to piss like never before a few days after stopping. Like for me it’s an unpleasant amount of pissing lol


----------



## TiredandHot (Jul 23, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> So I've been reading the thread for a while, I feel I got a good hold on stuff more or less, but wanted to double check before I made the idiot screwing up DNP list. Right now I'm floating around 225lbs, I (should be) around 10%BF, last DEXA had me a little over 11% and I've leaned down a little. From what I'm seeing the powder is the better way to go, and when it's crystal you dose a little higher? Seems 200mg is the "normal" dose daily. Wasn't planning to run it for long, thinking like 2 weeks? I know the gym will suffer, as will I. It seems eating real low carb is the way to go when on it? Also, I'm reading I should be upping calories when on it? It's there a typical % or amount you guys usually go with?
> 
> What really gets me is how many seem to say that DNP is way better deal than Clen from a safety standpoint, I've run a LOT of Clen over the years.... I knew about the heart stuff but always seemed it was more debated than anything, either way that's out for good now. Was also always big on T3, although I feel it doesn't pull it off me like it used to.
> 
> So TL;DR: 200mg/day for a 225lb dude seem about right for a first run? I know there's a vitamin it depletes and should be supplemented in a little heavy? I know I read that somewhere in here but can't find it now.


I'm not sure where you read about upping calories on DNP. Most people actually reduce calories to get the most fat loss while running it. You could technically eat at your maintenance Intake, and let the deficit from dnp drop the weight but will take longer than if you create a deficit in your diet.

You could try 200mg a few weeks, but that low dose could be run longer if you still have fat to lose. As stated above, stay at least 6 to 7 days at 200 before increasing it. I've Done high and low cycles of it, and longer lower are much easier to tolerate.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 23, 2022)

NVMND.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 24, 2022)

If it’s your first time running dnp, keep it as simple as possible. Learn how your body is gonna react to it. You may never need to go above 200mg in a day but the only way to learn that is just ride it out. Run 200mg a day for 14 days and see how the results are after 5-6 days. I know the temptation to ip it to 400mg towards the end is always there but get a solid run on it and just see how it goes. Keep hydrated, keep your diet, can reduce calories if you want and just stay in tune to your body. It’ll tell you alllllll you need


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 24, 2022)

Parade said:


> I like crystal. I’d recommend taking 1 cap a day for 4-5 days. Then going to 2 caps for another 12-13 days.
> 
> avoid carbs around bedtime or your bedding will be a slip n slide.
> 
> ...


If going to go from 200-400, I’d wait longer than 4-5 days. It’s just really get in there and the sides might not be as full till after that. 
Agree on the carbs at bed. If you do decide to do 400, I’d do 1 early morning and 1 middle of day, avoid the night time 

And not to mention the neon yellow piss and the pure stench that comes from it


----------



## Parade (Jul 24, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> If going to go from 200-400, I’d wait longer than 4-5 days. It’s just really get in there and the sides might not be as full till after that.
> Agree on the carbs at bed. If you do decide to do 400, I’d do 1 early morning and 1 middle of day, avoid the night time
> 
> And not to mention the neon yellow piss and the pure stench that comes from it


I believe if you do the math the numbers for max saturation from 1 pill a day will be fully realized between day’s 4&5. That’s why they recommend bumping up on day 5 if you are going up.

I try to use the same source each time and hopefully from the same bottle as my last dnp run. If those conditions are met I will go with 2 caps from the start as long as I can. Usually 12-15 days and I’m done. Super lean and sassy.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 24, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> So I've been reading the thread for a while, I feel I got a good hold on stuff more or less, but wanted to double check before I made the idiot screwing up DNP list. Right now I'm floating around 225lbs, I (should be) around 10%BF, last DEXA had me a little over 11% and I've leaned down a little. From what I'm seeing the powder is the better way to go, and when it's crystal you dose a little higher? Seems 200mg is the "normal" dose daily. Wasn't planning to run it for long, thinking like 2 weeks? I know the gym will suffer, as will I. It seems eating real low carb is the way to go when on it? Also, I'm reading I should be upping calories when on it? It's there a typical % or amount you guys usually go with?
> 
> What really gets me is how many seem to say that DNP is way better deal than Clen from a safety standpoint, I've run a LOT of Clen over the years.... I knew about the heart stuff but always seemed it was more debated than anything, either way that's out for good now. Was also always big on T3, although I feel it doesn't pull it off me like it used to.
> 
> So TL;DR: 200mg/day for a 225lb dude seem about right for a first run? I know there's a vitamin it depletes and should be supplemented in a little heavy? I know I read that somewhere in here but can't find it now.



I wouldnt recomend bumping up whatsoever.

200mg Is a good dosage and will do a lot of work if you go into a solid caloric deficit and  it rely on just the drugs.
You should still be able to hit the gym and do cardio.

As for Carbs, nothing wrong with them, in fact i know a few guys who compete, who up carbs slightly, to get the most out od their DNP

As long as youre not shoveling your face, youll be good, low and slow, see how you react to the carbs and food and take it from there

Ancilliaries for DNP that are a MUST IMHO

1. Benedryl
Some guys will rarely have an allergic reaction, this actually goes away without any change on the rare occasions it happens, after a day or two.
But keep liquid benadryl with you, just in case.

2. Pedialyte
I keep a couple bottles on me just in case hydration becomes an issue
No need to go ham and start consuming them for no reason, but you can lose track.of hydration pretty easily, so keep a few bottles on standby, not to mention, youre going to be depleting yoir sodium/pottasium and magnesium, so if you start getting all fucked up, pound a pedialyte ans youll be right as rain in no time.

Enter a steep deficit with a balanced diet and watch the magic happened

Good luck brother


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 24, 2022)

Parade said:


> I believe if you do the math the numbers for max saturation from 1 pill a day will be fully realized between day’s 4&5. That’s why they recommend bumping up on day 5 if you are going up.
> 
> I try to use the same source each time and hopefully from the same bottle as my last dnp run. If those conditions are met I will go with 2 caps from the start as long as I can. Usually 12-15 days and I’m done. Super lean and sassy.


right but that doesnt necessarily youre going to be getting the full on sides from it. you can have peak saturation but doesnt mean youre going to really feel the sides. there are times when i run i will feel them day 3 or 4, some times i dont feel shit till day 8. each DNP run should be handled on its own merit. even when i plan to run 400mg/day, i will still start with 200mg for 3-4 days just to ensure all is good. i understand trying to use the same batch but there are some people here that will tell you that doesnt always play out as planned.... not going to tag them but i remember they used the exact same bag, had an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 24, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I wouldnt recomend bumping up whatsoever.
> 
> 200mg Is a good dosage and will do a lot of work if you go into a solid caloric deficit and  it rely on just the drugs.
> You should still be able to hit the gym and do cardio.
> ...


one thing you might want to add... Pepto!!!! god the DNP shits are insane


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 24, 2022)

I don't know where you got your information, but some of it is wrong and meaningless. 

Powder and sodium is the same. 

Saturation in the body occurs between the 5th and 8th day. That does not mean that those are the worst days, in fact, it usually gets worse in the second week.


----------



## Rider (Jul 25, 2022)

There’s a lot of good info in this thread.  For supplement, Id suggest taking a multivitamin and vitamin c.  

Also I find fruit intake to be helpful.  Blueberries, Strawberries, watermelon, etc. Good sources of antioxidants and fructose.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 1. Benedryl
> Some guys will rarely have an allergic reaction, this actually goes away without any change on the rare occasions it happens, after a day or two.
> But keep liquid benadryl with you, just in case.


Sound good! I'll pick some up today, thanks man!



Rider said:


> Also I find fruit intake to be helpful. Blueberries, Strawberries, watermelon, etc. Good sources of antioxidants and fructose.


I was wondering about antioxidants while on a "poison", I've been pinning 200mg Glutathione daily for a while now, doc got me that for post COVID fatigue, so that should go nicely!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2022)

Can’t remember who it was that recommended it to me but…. Bluuuuuuuuueberries. Helps obviously with antioxidants but also fruit is always good as helps with the cool down of the body. 

Can’t help but say blueberries like that anymore bc. All I think about is that YouTube video of the little girl spilling them all over


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 28, 2022)

You don't need glutathione for DNP, you don't need tons of antioxidants either, take vitamin C and E, magnesium, sodium and potassium and you'll be fine. The fruit seems to help when you feel exhausted but that is usually in advanced stages of the diet and several weeks of use on DNP


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You don't need glutathione for DNP, you don't need tons of antioxidants either, take vitamin C and E, magnesium, sodium and potassium and you'll be fine. The fruit seems to help when you feel exhausted but that is usually in advanced stages of the diet and several weeks of use on DNP


^^^^^^^^^ This guy seems to know his shit.


----------



## In2Deep (Jul 30, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> So I've been reading the thread for a while, I feel I got a good hold on stuff more or less, but wanted to double check before I made the idiot screwing up DNP list. Right now I'm floating around 225lbs, I (should be) around 10%BF, last DEXA had me a little over 11% and I've leaned down a little. From what I'm seeing the powder is the better way to go, and when it's crystal you dose a little higher? Seems 200mg is the "normal" dose daily. Wasn't planning to run it for long, thinking like 2 weeks? I know the gym will suffer, as will I. It seems eating real low carb is the way to go when on it? Also, I'm reading I should be upping calories when on it? It's there a typical % or amount you guys usually go with?
> 
> What really gets me is how many seem to say that DNP is way better deal than Clen from a safety standpoint, I've run a LOT of Clen over the years.... I knew about the heart stuff but always seemed it was more debated than anything, either way that's out for good now. Was also always big on T3, although I feel it doesn't pull it off me like it used to.
> 
> So TL;DR: 200mg/day for a 225lb dude seem about right for a first run? I know there's a vitamin it depletes and should be supplemented in a little heavy? I know I read that somewhere in here but can't find it now.


Fuck I hate Clen!!!. I had to remind myself the other day when I pulled out and old bottle. I took hardly any and was shaking and anxious feeling all day. DNP is much easier and safer than most think or realize. 200mg a day is a good cruising. you will heat up but run it for 20 days. You will seem to get use to it but it is still working. That's where people fuck themselves up. They think it isn't working so they take more. Stick with the dose and plan @200 you shouldn't get really crazy carb cravings.


----------



## In2Deep (Jul 30, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> one thing you might want to add... Pepto!!!! god the DNP shits are insane


never had an issue like this but It will give me some bad ass heartburn.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 30, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> Fuck I hate Clen!!!. I had to remind myself the other day when I pulled out and old bottle. I took hardly any and was shaking and anxious feeling all day. DNP is much easier and safer than most think or realize. 200mg a day is a good cruising. you will heat up but run it for 20 days. You will seem to get use to it but it is still working. That's where people fuck themselves up. They think it isn't working so they take more. Stick with the dose and plan @200 you shouldn't get really crazy carb cravings.


That's what I was thinking, stay with a lower dose and be happy with whatever it does for me. Are you able to get any lifting done when you're running it?, or just cardio type stuff?


----------



## In2Deep (Jul 31, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> That's what I was thinking, stay with a lower dose and be happy with whatever it does for me. Are you able to get any lifting done when you're running it?, or just cardio type stuff?


I have done running, play pickleball all the same activities as normal to include outside this past summer even in the heat. Yes you will be sweating like crazy and short of breath from time to time but as far as my weight training that never suffered in the aspect of not being able to. maybe a little less intense but you will be fine at 200. You know your body just keep mindful of things and drink water.


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 7, 2022)

You should be able to lift with no problem, it's always harder when you're on a cuting, but that doesn't stop you from training.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You should be able to lift with no problem, it's always harder when you're on a cuting, but that doesn't stop you from training.



Never had an issue with diet, lifting or cardio when running low dose


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Never had an issue with diet, lifting or cardio when running low dose



I always have problems with the diet late in the day, lol, but that's because of severe caloric restriction for a few weeks, DNP is not the problem.


----------

